# Help Pigeons Have Very Watery Droppings What Should I Do?



## rogerlee

Hello.Im new to this forum and I think it will be a great place to get helpfull info on pigeons.My problem is I have a flock of 10 adult racing pigeons and 8 young squabs in different nests.The young ones are growing good and the droppings from them are normal.The adults however are taking good care of the squabs and seem healthy and fly good but the droppings from the adults are very very watery!!!!! It all started about a month ago when I bought a new pigeon and did not uarantine like I should have.He had the watery droppings and before this my flock was healthy.I have since got rid of him but now my flock has the same watery droppings.I have had them on vitamins,probiotics of different kinds constantly and its not helping.I was thinking of giving them 4 in 1 but not sure if I can because of the squabs.Also I know yogurt is good for chickens but what about pigeons??Sorry Im so long winded.I sure hope someone can help me out here.Im at my wits end!!Thank you


----------



## rogerlee

anyone got any ideas??


----------



## Dobato

Roger, could be a few things, any other symptoms than watery droppings?..., like decrease in food consumption, increase in food consumption, lethargy, puffed up, the droppings slimy or smelly? How old are the squabs, who's 4- In-1 is it, do you have any other meds than a 4-In-1? Can you post up a photo of the droppings?

Karyn


----------



## rogerlee

Dobato said:


> Roger, could be a few things, any other symptoms than watery droppings?..., like decrease in food consumption, increase in food consumption, lethargy, puffed up, the droppings slimy or smelly? How old are the squabs, who's 4- In-1 is it, do you have any other meds than a 4-In-1? Can you post up a photo of the droppings?
> 
> Karyn


Hello.Thank you for your reply.Apetites may have decreased a little.They seem to have lots of energy with no lethargicness.Droppings are not slimy or smelly just watery.The squabs are about two weeks old.The 4 in 1 is Foys.As far as other medicines I just ordered amoxicillion.Will this be ok??Sorry Im unable to take picture but it just is clear watery droppings.Like some formed droppings in water???Any help would be appreciated.I have given them in the past two months foys all in one,Foys ultimate vitamin,apple cider vinegar,pro vital,and also oxine sanitizer and disinfectant in their water for the past 5 years.Nothing has helped.....


----------



## sreeshs

Have to treated them for cocci ?

I had issue with a pair of whites in which the nest would all watery while they have squabs. So watery that I had to change the paper laid in the nest box every other day. Did a flock treatment for cocci and I never had it come again


----------



## rogerlee

sreeshs said:


> Have to treated them for cocci ?
> 
> I had issue with a pair of whites in which the nest would all watery while they have squabs. So watery that I had to change the paper laid in the nest box every other day. Did a flock treatment for cocci and I never had it come again


How should I treat them with squabs in the coop??What is a good medicine for cocci??I have foys 4 in1 which I thought cures cocci but I was told not to treat the pigeons with it because they have squabs.Is this true??


----------



## Dobato

Roger, a 4-1 medicine would not be my first choice for treatment for your birds. The fact of the matter is, in a pinch, they would be better than no treatment, but because of the drug that is used to treat the bacterial and coccidia issues, almost always a Nitrofuran, they just are not as effective as a number of other drugs. With Nitrofurans their action is mostly confined to the gastrointestinal tract and are poorly absorbed systemically. The dose needed in order to reach a MIC (minimum inhibitory concentrations) that would be effective systemically to clear an infection located outside of the GI tract, you start reach levels of the drug that then becomes toxic to the body.

So as you can see using this medicine poses problems both for the fact if there is any infection located outside the GI tract it may not be cleared and and because of the squabs as well.

With the Amoxicillin, while a good drug drug for a few select infections, there are a mounting number of bacteria that are no longer sensitive to it, so it would not be a first choice to use in a case where you would want as broad a coverage as possible, against as many organisms as possible.

My suggestion to you would be to order in some Trimethoprim/Sulfa, this antibiotic will treat common bacterial infections in pigeons, such as E. Coli and Salmonella (paratyphoid) and also treat coccidiosis as well. I would also order in Metronidazole for any canker issues, plus this medicine works well in combination with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa for unspecified reproductive issues in hens and for other types of anaerobic infections.

http://www.countrysidepet.com/bird-sulfa-30ct.aspx
http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/2450-Fish-Zole.aspx

Roger, if I may, in the second link above for Fishzole (Metronidazole) they have it in stock and also list Bird-Sulfa (Trimethoprim/Sulfa) so you could order both from there and see if they can express ship. As a note to you and others; there seems to be something going on with Fishzole, where I usually order from Vetamerica, they no longer have it even listed on their site (although they still did have Bird-Sulfa) and when I checked, many other sites have it listed as "manufacture backorder" and one listed as discontinued. So I am not certain whether the site above, even though it says in stock, truly is. Lots of other places to get Metronidazole, but I liked Thomas Labs, both for quality and price.

Forgot to mention that you may want to pick up a de-wormer, as well, as they can be responsible for loose/watery droppings as well. Pyrantel Pamoate is a gentle, safe and effective one (the 2.5oz at $7.99 will last you for a number of years, when dosed individually).

http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/2775-Pyrantel-50mg.aspx



Karyn


----------



## rogerlee

Dobato said:


> Roger, a 4-1 medicine would not be my first choice for treatment for your birds. The fact of the matter is, in a pinch, they would be better than no treatment, but because of the drug that is used to treat the bacterial and coccidia issues, almost always a Nitrofuran, they just are not as effective as a number of other drugs. With Nitrofurans their action is mostly confined to the gastrointestinal tract and are poorly absorbed systemically. The dose needed in order to reach a MIC (minimum inhibitory concentrations) that would be effective systemically to clear an infection located outside of the GI tract, you start reach levels of the drug that then becomes toxic to the body.
> 
> So as you can see using this medicine poses problems both for the fact if there is any infection located outside the GI tract it may not be cleared and and because of the squabs as well.
> 
> With the Amoxicillin, while a good drug drug for a few select infections, there are a mounting number of bacteria that are no longer sensitive to it, so it would not be a first choice to use in a case where you would want as broad a coverage as possible, against as many organisms as possible.
> 
> My suggestion to you would be to order in some Trimethoprim/Sulfa, this antibiotic will treat common bacterial infections in pigeons, such as E. Coli and Salmonella (paratyphoid) and also treat coccidiosis as well. I would also order in Metronidazole for any canker issues, plus this medicine works well in combination with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa for unspecified reproductive issues in hens and for other types of anaerobic infections.
> 
> http://www.countrysidepet.com/bird-sulfa-30ct.aspx
> http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/2450-Fish-Zole.aspx
> 
> Roger, if I may, in the second link above for Fishzole (Metronidazole) they have it in stock and also list Bird-Sulfa (Trimethoprim/Sulfa) so you could order both from there and see if they can express ship. As a note to you and others; there seems to be something going on with Fishzole, where I usually order from Vetamerica, they no longer have it even listed on their site (although they still did have Bird-Sulfa) and when I checked, many other sites have it listed as "manufacture backorder" and one listed as discontinued. So I am not certain whether the site above, even though it says in stock, truly is. Lots of other places to get Metronidazole, but I liked Thomas Labs, both for quality and price.
> 
> Forgot to mention that you may want to pick up a de-wormer, as well, as they can be responsible for loose/watery droppings as well. Pyrantel Pamoate is a gentle, safe and effective one (the 2.5oz at $7.99 will last you for a number of years, when dosed individually).
> 
> http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/2775-Pyrantel-50mg.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Karyn


Thank you so much Karyn for your advice.Im going to go order some right now!!


----------



## rogerlee

oh by the way is trimethoprim sulfa ok to give my pigeons even with the squabs??Just checking before I order.Thanks
roger


----------



## Dobato

Yes, Roger, we can do once a day dosing with the Trimethoprim/Sulfa. What you will do is give individual late-night-dosing. This means, late night after dark, you will go to the loft and individual dose the adults, then lights back out. What this does is greatly reduce the possibility that they will feed crop contents, then in the morning their crops will be empty, the med will be absorbed into their system and they can feed the squabs as normal (I will help you with dosing instructions). Also, Trimethoprim/Sulfa is a drug of choice for birds under 3 weeks of age, meaning if by chance the do get some med, it will not be harmful to them.

Karyn


----------



## loftkeeper

If You Can See If Were You Got The Sick Bird In Question Ask If The Breeder Has The Same Trouble Aand What He Did Or Not. Second Some Pigeon Suppliers Will Give You Advice At Your Questions. A Thought On Probotics And The Other Things You Mention . Is This The First Time You Did Them? Because After Listing To The Experts The Continues Use Of Them Makes The Birds Imune System Lazy Once A Week Is What Most Breeders Are Haveing The Sucess With


----------



## martjoe

Hello Roger
Did you find a cure for the issue with watery droppings?
Joe
[email protected]


----------



## boneyrajan.k

The first thing u have to check is whether you are feeding too much of pellets.I know many fanciers who treat unnecessarily for watery droppings,the reason may be just too much pellets.If that's the case ,stop giving pellets for 2 days and then see.However if along with the watery droppings,if the bird appears sick and less active,then do a poop test..........then treatment is must..........think of worms and coccidiosis and treat for them.Take a crop smear and look for canker too..........that will solve the issue in a more scientific way,rather than blindly using medicines without knowing what you are dealing with


----------



## martjoe

Hello Boneyrahan.K
I do not feed any pellets at all. A friend suggested that it may be adeno. I am currently giving the birds a natural product called adeno zap from Foy's and also available from Jedds. It seems to be helping most of the birds the a couple of exceptions. In your response you mentioned a poop test. Do you have a specific place you have that done? I wormed the birds about 10 days ago and should do it again to kill any unhatched eggs.
Also do you have a specific place to do a crop smear? I live in Northern California if that helps with suggestions. Any other help would be appreciated. Also none of the birds are acting sick or like they do not feel well. Thanks Joe [email protected]


----------

